# Southern Flying Squirrel Breeders



## Mackpewdz (Jan 19, 2015)

New to the forum...Hello!

I've been looking around online for a few weeks now and still can't find any breeders in the UK for southern flying squirrels.
Absolutely obsessed with these little guys, and I'm dying to get one - preferably very young (less than 2 months) so bonding is easier.

If anyone knows of any breeders in the UK please let me know, I live in Scotland but would be willing to travel down south to pick up.

Alternatively if anyone on this forum owns one already, I would love if you could tell me how you obtained your wee pal, and would welcome you to share any information you feel necessary!

Thanks in advance.

I've read the forum for a long while, and know someone will help me out!


----------

